# Is Doug Jones a bombthrower as well?



## RamistThomist (Feb 9, 2005)

Although it is granted by both sides that the A4 is not a unified movement, and that some members of the A4 would disagree with each other (Wilson contra Schlissel); nevertheless, the company one keeps says a lot about them. In that case, how involved would Douglas Jones (coauthor with some of the Moscow, ID crowd) be in the NPP/A4? Googling his name is fruitless. When I read Angels in the Architecture he seemed to affirm the traditional reformed view of Imputation. Does anybody have any contrary information on him?


----------

